# spain touring



## Jefffromtarn (Jan 6, 2008)

Went into my local TSB bank today for a small amendment to my card details after trying to buy something on internet failed 
I said I didnt want it to fail on me while touring in spain
She then informed me without prompting that TSB has now got a international dept that can open an account in a spanish bank with a seperate ATM card to make withdrawls without incuring any bank charges 
She then arranged for a accounts manager to check all my details 
She phoned this man in the ofshore dept who wanted proof of identity 
So on mon morning I am going into bank with passeport and relevant details
I will post results on here mon 
The phone number for inquires is LloydsTSB(international)offshore (Spain) 0800 876 6555 somewhere in douglas I O M hope this helps what with nationwides withdrawl of its service
jefffromtarn


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Account*

Please see the attached link to International Banking

http://www.lloydstsb-offshore.com/international-current-accounts/

There are fees - be careful. This looks to be a Premier style account with a minimum balance and a minimum salary requirement.

Russell


----------

